# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حكم بيع جلد الميتة المدبوغ ؟!

## مجدي فياض

أجاز بعض أهل العلم بيع جلد الميتة المدبوغ لأنه طهر بالدبغ لكنه منع من أكله بعد الدباغ لأنه لا يزال يطلق عليه اسم ميتة , فلماذا هذه التفرقة ؟؟
إن كان لا يجوز أكله بعد الدباغ لأنه ميتة فلا يجوز بيعه لنفس العلة وهي كونه ما زال يطلق عليه اسم ميتة بعد الدباغ لأن الله حرم بيع الميتة !!
وإن كان يجوز بيعه بعد الدباغ لطهارته فيجوز أكله لنفس العلة ؟؟
فأنا لا أدري ما وجه هذه التفرقة وما سببها ؟؟
فإما يقال لا يجوز أكله ولا بيعه - حتى لو بعد الدباغ - لأنه ميتة
وإما يقال يجوز أكله وبيعه لطهارته بعد الدباغ 
لكن إن قلنا بالتماثل بين الحكمين سواء بالجواز أو بالمنع في كليهما أيهما أقرب وأرجح هل جواز البيع والأكل بعد الدباغ ؟؟ أم المنع من البيع والأكل بعد الدباغ ؟؟
أفيدونا بارك الله فيكم

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
أخي مجدي وفقه الله للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح .. آمين
أخي جلد الميتة لا يؤكل لا قبل الدبغ ولا بعده ..
أما بالنسبة لبيعه فمذهب السادة الحنابلة عدم جواز بيع جلد الميتة سواءٌ كان قبل الدبغ أو بعده، وإن كان يُستعمل بعد الدبغ ـ على المذهب ـ في اليابسات خاصة، وقالوا: لأن منفعته ليست مطلقةً .
واختار الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله جواز بيع جلد الميتة، لأنه يُنتفع به مطلقاً بعد دبغه .

----------


## الحمادي

لا أدري ما علاقة الأكل هنا أخي مجدي؟
الفقهاء متفقون على تحريم أكل الميتة، ولا تأثير لدباغ جلدها على حِلِّ لحمها
لكن اختلفوا في جلدها أيطهر بدباغه أم لا؟ 
على أقوال مشهورة

----------


## مجدي فياض

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا
أخي الفاضل الجلد قبل الدباغ هل يوصف بكونه ميتة أم لا ؟؟ الجواب : نعم , إذن لا يباع لأنه ميتة كما في حديث حابر المعروف ولا يؤكل لأن الله حرم أكلها في القرآن وكما في الحديث : إنما حرم أكلها"
الجلد بعد الدباغ هل يوصف بكونه ميتة أم لا ؟؟
إن قلت أخي الفاضل مازال يوصف بكونه ميتة والدباغ أفاد التطهير فقط فلا يجوز أكله لحديث " إنما حرم أكلها " ولا يجوز بيعه كذلك لنفس العلة وهو كونه ميتة ولحديث جابر
وإن قلت الدباغ سلب وصف الميتة من على الجلد فالصحيح أن يقال إذن يجوز أكله وبيعه لأنه ليس ميتة
فلم الفرق بين البيع والأكل في الجلد بعد الدباغ ؟؟
فإما أن يقال يجوز البيع والأكل لجلد الميتة بعد الدباغ لأنه ليس ميتة
وإما أن يقال لا يجوز بيع جلد الميتة المدبوغ ولا أكله لأن اسم الميتة ما زال يطلق عليه وإنما الدباغ طهر الجلد فقط
وبعد هذا التقرير فالسؤال أيهما أرجح جواز البيع والأكل كلاهما أم المنع من البيع والأكل كليهما لجلد الميتة المدبوغ ؟؟

----------


## الحمادي

أخي مجدي:
أولاً: لعلك تراجع المسألة في كتب شروح الحديث، وتنظر في معنى: (إنما حرم أكلها)
وتنظر هل الجلد يؤكل أم لا
ثانياً: إذا قيل بتطهير الدباغ لجلد الميتة عموماً، أو جلد ما يؤكل لحمه من الميتات 
(على الخلاف-وثمة أقوال أخرى)= فيجوز بيعه
إذا قلت بالتطهير فيلزمك القول بأنَّ حكم الجلد مخالفٌ لحكم اللحم
فاللحم لا يقبل التطهير عند الجميع
بخلاف الجلد فيقبله عند بعضهم، على الخلاف في ضابط ما يقبله

----------


## هشام بن سعد

بسم الله والحمد لله
أخي مجدي ـ واعذرني على السؤال ـ هل تأكل جلد الشاة المذكاة ذكاة شرعية ؟؟

----------


## أبو حازم الكاتب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :
قال ابن القيم _ رحمه الله _ : ( فصل : فإن قيل : فهل يدخل في تحريم بيعها تحريم بيع عظمها وقرنها وجلدها بعد الدباغ لشمول اسم الميتة لذلك ؟ قيل : الذي يحرم بيعه منها هو الذي يحرم أكله واستعماله كما أشار إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله : " إن الله تعالى إذا حرم شيئا حرم ثمنه "  وفي اللفظ الآخر :" إذا حرم أكل شئ حرم ثمنه "  فنبه على أن الذي يحرم بيعه يحرم أكله .
وأما الجلد إذا دبغ فقد صار عينا طاهرة ينتفع في اللبس والفرش وسائر وجوه الإستعمال فلا يمتنع جواز بيعه .
وقد نص الشافعي في كتابه القديم على أنه لا يجوز بيعه واختلف أصحابه :
- فقال القفال : لا يتجه هذا إلا بتقدير قول يوافق مالكا في أنه يطهر ظاهره دون باطنه .
- وقال بعضهم : لا يجوز بيعه وإن طهر ظاهره وباطنه على قوله الجديد فإنه جزء من الميتة حقيقة فلا يجوز بيعه كعظمها ولحمها .
- وقال بعضهم : بل يجوز بيعه بعد الدبغ لأنه عين طاهرة ينتفع بها فجاز بيعها كالمذكى .
- وقال بعضهم : بل هذا ينبني على أن الدبغ إزالة أو إحالة ؟
فإن قلنا : إحالة جاز بيعه ؛ لأنه قد استحال من كونه ميتة إلى عين أخرى .
وإن قلنا : إزالة لم يجز بيعه ؛ لأن وصف الميتة هو المحرم لبيعه وذلك باق لم يستحل .
وبنوا على هذا الخلاف جواز أكله ولهم فيه ثلاثة أوجه : 
- أكله مطلقا .
- وتحريمه مطلقا .
- والتفصيل بين جلد المأكول وغير المأكول .
فأصحاب الوجه الأول غلبوا حكم الإحالة .
وأصحاب الوجه الثاني غلبوا حكم الإزالة .
وأصحاب الوجه الثالث أجروا الدباغ مجرى الذكاة فأباحوا بها ما يباح أكله بالذكاة إذا ذكي دون غيره .
والقول بجواز أكله باطل مخالف لصريح السنة ولهذا لم يمكن قائله القول به إلا بعد منعه كون الجلد بعد الدبغ ميتة وهذا منع باطل فإنه جلد ميتة حقيقة وحسا وحكما ولم يحدث له حياة بالدبغ ترفع عنه اسم الميتة وكون الدبغ إحالة باطل حسا فإن الجلد لم يستحل ذاته وأجزاؤه وحقيقته بالدباغ فدعوى أن الدباغ إحالة عن حقيقة إلى حقيقة أخرى كما تحيل النار الحطب إلى الرماد والملاحة ما يلقى فيها من الميتات إلى الملح دعوى باطلة .
وأما أصحاب مالك رحمه الله ففي المدونة لابن القاسم المنع من بيعها وإن دبغت وهو الذي ذكره صاحب التهذيب وقال المازري : هذا هو مقتضى القول بأنها لا تطهر بالدباغ قال : وأما إذا فرعنا على أنها تطهر بالدباغ طهارة كاملة فإنا نجيز بيعها لإباحة جملة منافعها
قلت : عن مالك في طهارة الجلد المدبوغ روايتان :
إحداهما : يطهر ظاهره وباطنه وبها قال وهب وعلى هذه الرواية جوز أصحابه بيعه .
والثانية : - وهي أشهر الروايتين عنه - أنه يطهر طهارة مخصوصة يجوز معها استعماله في اليابسات وفي الماء وحده دون سائر المائعات قال أصحابه : وعلى هذه الرواية لا يجوز بيعه ولا الصلاة فيه ولا الصلاة عليه .
وأما مذهب الإمام أحمد : فإنه لا يصح عنده بيع جلد الميتة قبل دبغه وعنه في جوازه بعد الدبغ روايتان هكذا أطلقهما الأصحاب وهما عندي مبنيتان على اختلاف الرواية عنه في طهارته بعد الدباغ ) زاد المعاد ( 5 / 671 )

----------


## مجدي فياض

أحسنت في النقل أخانا أ حازم لأني أصلا كنت أعني كلام ابن القيم نفسه وكذلك ابن حزم 
لكن تأمل معي قول ابن القيم رحمه الله : " والقول بجواز أكله باطل مخالف لصريح السنة ولهذا لم يمكن قائله القول به إلا بعد منعه كون الجلد بعد الدبغ ميتة وهذا منع باطل فإنه جلد ميتة حقيقة وحسا وحكما ولم يحدث له حياة بالدبغ ترفع عنه اسم الميتة وكون الدبغ إحالة باطل حسا فإن الجلد لم يستحل ذاته وأجزاؤه وحقيقته بالدباغ فدعوى أن الدباغ إحالة عن حقيقة إلى حقيقة أخرى كما تحيل النار الحطب إلى الرماد والملاحة ما يلقى فيها من الميتات إلى الملح دعوى باطلة ."
وهذا كلام - قد لا يعترض عليه الآن - لكن ما السبب الذي جعل ابن القيم يمنع من الأكل ؟؟
إنه ما زال يوصف بالميتة وأن الدباغ لم يغير حقيقة الجلد وأن الدباغ ليس إحالة  فالجلد بعد الدباغ هو ميتة إذن 
وإذ طالما الجلد بعد الدباغ ما زال اسم الميتة يطلق عليه فلم يجوز بيعها إذ الشرع حرم بيع الميتة كما في حديث جابر
ولذا أعود وأقول إما الدباغ لم يغير حقيقة الجلد كما نصر ذلك ابن القيم فيلزم أن يقال طالما هو مازال ميتة فلا يجوز أكله ولا بيعه إذ الشرع حرم بيع الميتة وحرم أكلها
وإذا كان الدباغ غير حقيقة جلد الميتة - كما نفى ذلك ابن القيم -فيلزم أن يقال طالما ليس ميتة الآن فجائز بيعه وأكله
أما بالنسبة لمسئلة أكل جلد الشاة المذكاة فما الإشكال فيها ولا يبعد وقوعه كما أن الإنسان يأكل جلد الطيور المذكاة- طبعا هناك فرق حسي- لكن هذا لا يؤثر في المسئلة 
وقد يسأل سائل ما فائدة هذا السؤال فأقول مثال لفائدته : هل يجوز شراء الأحذية التي تصنع في بلاد الكفار إذ هم لا يذكون ذبائحهم أم لا ؟؟
طبعا على كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله لا إشكال في ذلك لأنه يجوز بيع جلد الميتة المذكاة 
لكن لما قرر ابن القيم وجهة عدم جواز أكله وصفه بأنه ما زال ميتة والدباغ لم يفعل شيئا والميتة لا يجوز بيعها 
أما أن يفرق بين البيع والأكل فأرى بعد تقرير ابن القيم أنه ما زال يوصف بكونه ميتة فرق لا معنى له
إذن ما الراجح هل جواز البيع والأكل كلاهما أم المنع من البيع والأكل كليهما لجلد الميتة المدبوغ ؟؟

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله في الأخوين الفاضلين مجدي وأبا حازم
وقد أفدتُ من نقل الأخ أبي حازم كثيراً، نفع الله به

----------


## مجدي فياض

وأرجو من الإخوة التي قرأت المشاركة أو شاركت ان تساهم في الوصول إلى الراجح 
سواء كان الراجح هو ما ذهب إليه ابن القيم رحمه الله بجواز البيع دون الأكل بعد الدباغ
أو جواز الأمرين بعد الدباغ 
أو المنع من الأمرين بعد الدباغ
حتلى تكون هناك فائدة من المناقشة والحوار
وكما قلت له فوائد وقد أعطيت مثالا وهو شراء الأحذية من بلاد الكفار الذي لا يذكون ذباءحهم ويكون الأمر أعم وهو حكم شاء المصنوعات الجلدية عموما من بلاد الكفار الذي لا يذكون ذباءحهم مثل الأحذية أو الشنط أو الجواكت وغير ذلك
برجاء المشاركة للوصول للراجح لأن هذا هو هدفي من وضع الموضوع
بارك الله فيكم جميعا
وأحسن الله إليكم

----------


## مجدي فياض

أرجو المشاركة للوصول إلى نتيجة وثمرة مرجوة
بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## حمد

أرى أخي أنه لا بد من معرفة علة النهي عن بيع الميتة .
أظنه هو مفتاح الجواب .
لأنه إن كانت العلة ، هي : أنّ الميتة تستخدم غالباً في الأكل <-- وهو محرم  . فيحرم بيعها سدّاً للذريعة
والخنزير والخمر كذلك .
فلا إشكال إذاً في بيع جلدها بعد دبغه؛ لأنّ ما يوضع فيه من السوائل يجوز شربه .
فلم تنطبق عليه علة النهي .(سد ذريعة أكل الميتة)
بخلاف ما يوضع فيه قبل دبغه من السوائل / فإنه لا يجوز شربها لاختلاطها بأجزاء الميتة .
فانطبقت عليه علة النهي عن بيعه

----------


## مجدي فياض

أخي الفاضل
قولك " لأنه إن كانت العلة ، هي : أنّ الميتة تستخدم غالباً في الأكل <-- وهو محرم . فيحرم بيعها سدّاً للذريعة "

أظن حديث جابر في الصحيحبن يمنع هذا التعليل ألا وهو الأكل وفيه قول الصحابة " أرأيت شحوم الميتة فإنه يستصبح بها ويطلى بها السفن فقال النبي : لا هو حرام "

والاستصباح والطلاء ليس أكلا أخي الفاضل

فالإشكال مازال قائما لم الفرق بين بيع جلد الميتة بعد الدباغ وبين أكله بعد الدباغ
إما يجوز في الحالتين أو يحرم في الحالتين
لأن الجلد إن كان بعد الدباغ ما زال ميتة حرم أكله وبيعه
وإن كان بعد الدباغ تغير وصفه ولم يصر ميتة حل أكله وبيعه

وفائدة هذا الموضوع ذكرتها سابقا

أرجو أن يكون اتضح كلامي

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## علي ياسين جاسم المحيمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه وبعد:
أخي الفاضل : مجدي فياض السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك أخي الكريم بل الراجح ما ذكره ابن القيم رحمه الله وهو ما عليه غالب العلماء من أن جلد الميتة حرام أكله للنص الوارد في حرمة أكل الميتة وأما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (كل إهاب دبغ فقد طهر) فلا يخصص غير التطهير فمن قال إن هذا الحديث يخصص جواز أكله؟ ومعلوم أن العلل قد تبدوا وقد تخفى فلما ورد النهي عن الأكل حرم فعمل به على عمومه ولما ورد جواز استخدامه كطاهر بالدباغ عمل بهذا الخصوص على خصوصه فما دمت تسمه جلد ميتة فحرام أكله لكننا نستخدمه للنص الوارد في ذلك فمن أين أتيت بأن علة طهارته تفيد جواز أكله هل لك بدليل جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك ونفع بك فإن كان لك من دليل فإني لما تقوله أول أتباعك. على أن كلامك أنه طاهر ليس فيه أدنى دليل على ما قلته وأما كونه يجوز بيعه فلأنه صار عينا طاهرة منتفعا بها وكل ما هذه صفته يجوز بيعه.
 وأما ما يأتينا من جلود عن طريق بلاد الكفار الذين لا يذكون ذكاة شرعية فلا يشترط أن يدبغ الجلد مسلم وهذا لم تقله لكنني أحببت أن أنبه عليه لئلا يلتبس الأمر على العوام ممن يطلعون على ما يكتب في هذا المنتدى المبارك والله أعلم بالصواب وإليه المرجع والمآب. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## مجدي فياض

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الفاضل وأنا أبحث عن الحق حيث كان لأن هذا هو الهدف من هذه المشاركات

أخي الفاضل هل كون الجلد طهر بالدباغ دليل لجواز بيعه أي لكونه طاهرا أم ماذا ؟؟؟
هناك أشياء طاهرة ولا يجوز بيعها  هل الأصنام نجسة وهي محرمة بيعها بالنص ؟؟ هل الحشيش نجس ؟؟ هل الأفيون نجس ؟؟ وطبعا تعلم الخلاف الكبير هل الخمر نجسة وكذلك الخنزير والكلب خلاف كبير فهناك من لم يجز بيع هذه الأشياء مع قوله طهارنها , فلا تلازم بين الطهارة وجواز البيع
لكن أن يقال سبب بيعه هو الطهارة فلا أرى ذلك واضحا لأن عله عدم أكله هو وصفة بالميتة

وأما قولك أخي الفاضل " وأما ما يأتينا من جلود عن طريق بلاد الكفار الذين لا يذكون ذكاة شرعية فلا يشترط أن يدبغ الجلد مسلم  " فأنا لم أقل هذا بل أقول لو قلنا بعدم جواز بيع جلد الميتة المدبوغ كما هو - على ما أظن رواية عن الإمام أحمد- فيبقى الإشكال في المصنوعات الجلدية المستوردة من الخارج لأنه لا تذكي ولم أرد أنه لم يدبغها مسلم فهذا هو مقصدي أخي الفاضل

على أني أقول أخي الفاضل :
1-  الجلد قبل الدباغ هل يوصف بكونه ميتة أم لا ؟؟ الجواب : نعم , إذن لا يباع لأنه ميتة كما في حديث حابر المعروف ولا يؤكل لأن الله حرم أكلها في القرآن وكما في الحديث : إنما حرم أكلها"

2- الجلد بعد الدباغ هل يوصف بكونه ميتة أم لا ؟؟
إن قلت أخي الفاضل مازال يوصف بكونه ميتة والدباغ أفاد التطهير فقط فلا يجوز أكله لحديث " إنما حرم أكلها " ولا يجوز بيعه كذلك لنفس العلة وهو كونه ميتة ولحديث جابر
وإن قلت الدباغ سلب وصف الميتة من على الجلد فالصحيح أن يقال إذن يجوز أكله وبيعه لأنه ليس ميتة
فلم الفرق بين البيع والأكل في الجلد بعد الدباغ ؟؟
فإما أن يقال يجوز البيع والأكل لجلد الميتة بعد الدباغ لأنه ليس ميتة
وإما أن يقال لا يجوز بيع جلد الميتة المدبوغ ولا أكله لأن اسم الميتة ما زال يطلق عليه وإنما الدباغ طهر الجلد فقط
وبعد هذا التقرير فالسؤال أيهما أرجح جواز البيع والأكل كلاهما أم المنع من البيع والأكل كليهما لجلد الميتة المدبوغ ؟؟

جزاكم الله خيرا

وفي انتظار المزيد بحثا عن الحق أيا كان

----------


## علي ياسين جاسم المحيمد

أخي الفاضل : أود أن أتكلم بأمرين وهما :
الأول : أنني قلت في كتابتي السابقة أنه لا يشترط أن يدبغه مسلم *وقلت لك* *وهذا لم تقله* لكنني أحببت أن أنبه عليه *لئلا يلتبس الأمر على العوام ممن يطلعون على ما يكتب في هذا المنتدى المبارك*. فعلك لم تتم قراءة المقال لما قرب اختتامه
والثاني :  تحريمها لعلة النجاسة فقد زالت النجاسة وما أفتى أهل العلم بحرمتها إلا لاعتقاهم بنجاستها وأنها هي علة النهي ولما صار الدبغ مطهرا حلت وتجرنا هذه المسألة إلى مسألة حكم بيع النجس وهل يُرخص في استخدام شحومها لطلي السفن وإنارة المصابيح كما لا يخفاكم وللشافعية في بيع النجس قول وهو أخذ العوض مقابل رفع اليد فيما ينتفع به من النجاسات فمن جمع روث بهائمه فاحتاجها المزارع لزرعه يقول المزارع لجامع الروث بكم ترفع يدك عنه فيأخذ عوضا على رفع يده عنه لا كثمن للنجس (فلا تشترِ المنتجات الجلدية بل قل للبائع بكم ترفع يدك عنه "ابتسامة") على كل فالعلماء نظروا إلى أن العلة في تحريم البيع هي النجاسة بدليل أنها كانت جائزة البيع طاهرة قبل موتها  فلما طهرت بالدبغ عادت إلى أصلها قبل موتها والله أعلم

----------


## مجدي فياض

جزاكم الله خيرا
نعم هناك نص صريح بحرمة بيع الميتة وهو حديث جابر في الصحيحين عن جابر قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عام الفتح يقول : إن الله ورسوله حرم بيع الخمر والخنازير والأصنام والميتة " وهذا نص صريح يعم جميع أجزاء الميتة وكل ما يوصف بكونه ميتة فلا يجوز بيعه
 فإذا كان الجلد بعد الدباغ - نعم هو طاهر - لكن ما زال يوصف بكونه ميتة كما نصر ذلك ابن القيم إذ نص على أن الدباغ لن يغير حالة الجلد من ميتة إلى غير ميتة فلا يجوز بيعه ولا أكله للعلة بكونه ميتة وإن كان لا يوصف بكونه ميتة بعد الدباغ جاز بيعه وأكله

على أنك أخي الفاضل قلت " في حديث جابر رضي الله عنه (إنما حرم أكلها ) دليل على أن استخدامها ليس حراما " وهو ليس من حديث جابر بل حديث جابر الذي ذكرته أول المشاركة بل هذا الحديث أخي الفاضل إنما من حديث ابن عباس  عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله عن ابن عباس عن ميمونة { أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مر على شاة ملقاة , فقال لمن هذه , قالوا لميمونة , قال : ما عليها لو انتفعت بإهابها قالوا إنها ميتة . قال : إنما حرم الله أكلها "

فإن قلت هذا هو النص الذي يفيد حرمة أكل الجلد بعد الدباغ , قلت لك أخي الفاضل الذي حرم أكلها هو الميتة فإن كان الجلد بعد الدباغ ميتة فنعم حرم أكله وكذلك حرم بيعه وإن كان الجلد بعد الدباغ لا يوصف بكون ميتة لطهارته جاز أكله وبيعه لأنه ليس ميتة

بارك الله في الجميع
ونسعى للوصول إلى الحق والراجح أيا كان

----------


## حمد

ولكنّ الشحوم تؤكل أخي مجدي .
فدخلَت في التعليل فيما يظهر لي .

----------


## مجدي فياض

لكن محل سؤال الصحابة وإشكالهم أخي الفاضل عن استخدام الشحوم لا في الأكل بل في الاستصباح وطلاء السفن مع ذلك البيع حرام لشحوم الميتة رغم عدم استخدامها في الأكل !!

على أني أقول لا يظن أحد أن هذا البحث من قبيل الترف العلمي لأنه لا يوجد أحد يأكل جلد الميتة بعد الدباغ فيقول ما فائدة هذا البحث ؟؟!!

فأقول نعم لا أحد يأكل جلد الميتة بعد الدباغ في هذه الأيام لكن الإشكال طرأ نتيجة كلام ابن القيم وابن حزم رحمهما الله تعالى فهما أجازا البيع وكان هذا اعتقادي سابقا لكن لما تكلم ابن القيم على مسئلة أكل جلد الميتة بعد الدباغ وقرأت سبب مذهبه في عدم جواز أكل جلد الميتة بعد الدباغ وهو أنه ما زال ميتة فقلت كلام وجيه فلم لا يسحب هذا الحكم على البيع كذلك إذ هو ميتة - مثل المذهب المعروف جواز الانتفاع بشحوم الميتة في غير الأكل دون البيع ويكون قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" لا هو حرام " على البيع لا الانتفاع فهذا الفريق أجازوا الانتفاع بشحوم الميتة في الاستصباح وطلاء السفن لكن دون بيع ومثل المذهب المعروف جواز الانتفاع بالكلب للصيد لكن دون بيع وأنا لا أرجح في هذين المسئلتين شيئا بل أريد أن أدلل على أنه لا تلازم بين الطهارة وبين جواز البيع ولا تلازم أيضا بين جواز وحل الانتفاع بالشيئ وبين حل بيعه - فطالما ابن القيم علل حرمة أكل جلد الميتة بعد الدباغ بكونه ميتة فلا يجوز بيعه إذن أو يقال لما دبغ استحال بعد الدباغ ولا يكون ميتة فيجوز بيعه وأكله ..

ففائدة هذا الموضوع لا البحث عن جواز أكل جلد الميتة بعد الدباغ إطلاقا ليس هو مقصدي البتة بل مقصدي هل يجوز بيع وشراء المصنوعات الجلدية من بلاد الكفار الذين لا يذكون ذباءحهم أم لا ؟؟ ووضحت سبب الإشكال 

بارك الله في الجميع
ولا تحرمونا من الإفادة والمشاركة للوصول للحق أيا كان ولا يهم مع من أخواني الفضلاء

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حمد

> لكن محل سؤال الصحابة وإشكالهم أخي الفاضل عن استخدام الشحوم لا في الأكل بل في الاستصباح وطلاء السفن مع ذلك البيع حرام لشحوم الميتة رغم عدم استخدامها في الأكل !!


أخي مجدي ، كون الشحوم تستعمل في غير الأكل عند السائلين ، لا يعني أنها لا يأكلها بعض الناس فيشترونها لذلك .

الشحوم يأكلها بعض الناس أخي .
سؤال الصحابة عارِضٌ بعد النهي الذي ثبتت علته قبل سؤالهم .
وأثبت لهم رسول الله تحريم البيع في حالتهم : لعله سدّاً لذريعة انتشار تجارتها فيشتريها من يريد أكلها .

علماً بأنّ التعليل الذي ذكرتُه قد ذكره بعض أهل العلم :
إغاثة اللهفان ج1/ص364
وحرّم التجارة في الخمر وإن كان إنما يبيعها من كافر يستحل شربها فإن التجارة فيها ذريعة إلى اقتنائها وشربها

----------


## مجدي فياض

الصحابة أخي الفاضل سألوا عن جواز بيع شحم الميتة للاستصباح وطلاء السفن فكأن الصحابة والله أعلم فهموا أن حرمة بيع الميتة المنصوص في أول الحديث من أجل بيعها للأكل فسألوا هل يجوز بيع شحوم الميتة في غير الأكل مثل الاستصباح وطلاء السفن فنهاهم النبي عن ذلك بيع الميتة طلقا سواء للأكل لأو لغير الأكل من المنافع الأخرى هذا هو الظاهر من السياق  , وأنا لا أنكر أن شحم الميتة يؤكل لكن سؤال الصحابة وإشكالهم عن بيع شحم الميتة لغرض غير الأكل والله الموفق

----------


## حمد

نعم ، صدقت وأحسنت .

ثم نهاهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد سؤالهم أيضاً ليسد الذريعة .

حيث أنّ البيع والشراء لا تتبيّن النية فيه على الغالب .

أرجو أن تتأمل فيما نقلتُه من كتاب إغاثة اللهفان في الأعلى

حيث علّل ابن القيم النهي عن بيع الخمر ؛ بأنه سدٌّ لذريعة ...

----------


## مجدي فياض

لا يتبين لي صحة هذا التعليل أخي الفاضل لأن الحرير لبسه محرم على الرجال وتجوز التجارة فيه بيعا وشراء ومعلوم حديث عمر وثوب الحرير الذي أعطاه له النبي ثم دله على أن يعطيه هذا الثوب أخيه الكافر - وبغض النظر عن صحة هذا الاستدلال بهذا الحديث على مسئلة خطاب الكفار بالفروع أم لا وهل يفهم من هذا الحديث أنه يجوز للكافر لبسه أم المراد يعطيه إياه لأخيه لينتفع به دون لبسه - المهم واضح جواز التجارة في الحرير بيعا وشراء .

وكذلك تجوز التجارة في الذهب بيعا وشراء رغم أنه محرم لبسه على الرجال 

وتجوز التجارة في العنب بيعا وشراء  طالما أن الظاهر أنه لن يستخدمه في الخمر 

فلا يتبين لي صحة هذا التعليل أخي الفاضل

----------


## حمد

أخي ، الحرير يباح لبسه لبعض الناس (النساء)
وكذلك الذهب يباح لبعض الناس 

والميتة لا يباح أكلها لأحد .

----------


## مجدي فياض

نعم أخي الفاضل لكن أليس قد يساء استخدامها فيستخدم في المحرم وهذا هو معنى سد الذريعة إذن فيمكن أن يعترض عليك أخي الفاضل بأن التجارة في الحرير والذهب ذريعة للبسها من الرجال مع أن الحلال التجارة فيه للنساء , فالإلزام بهذا التعليل ما زال غيرا واضح ولا صحيح 

ولو فرضنا أن هذه هي هي العلة في بيع الخمر , ما العلة في حرمة باقي الأشياء التي حرم الشرع بيعها هل تجد هناك شيئا تقوله في ذلك من باب سد الذريعة ؟؟

على أن هذا التفريع أظنه بعيد عن أساس الموضوع وهو مسئلة جواز بيع جلد الميتة المدبوغ أخي الفاضل

----------


## حمد

> على أن هذا التفريع أظنه بعيد عن أساس الموضوع وهو مسئلة جواز بيع جلد الميتة المدبوغ أخي الفاضل


كان مقصدي أخي مجدي من هذه المشاركات التفريعية : هو تقرير ما ذكرتُه في المشاركة 12 التي أردتُ منها تبيين وجه تفريقهم بين بيع الميتة قبل دبغها وبعده كما هو أساس الموضوع .

على العموم أخي مجدي ، الفهوم تختلف .
فما تبين لأحد الرجلين قد لا يتبين للآخر ، والعكس .
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على التفاعل .

----------


## مجدي فياض

لا تحرمني أخي الفاضل ولا يحرمني أحد أن يدلي بدلوه في هذه المسئلة أو غيرها فقد يفتح الله عز وجل على أحد بكلام يحل الإشكال وكلنا نسعى لرضا الله عز وجل

في انتظار المناقشة الهادفة الهادئة

بارك الله في الإخوة الأفاضل المشاركين وبارك الله في الإخوة الأحباء المشرفين

----------


## علي ياسين جاسم المحيمد

حقيقة يا أخي الفاضل مجدي فقد أوصلت الإشكال إليَّ بجدارة وصرت أشك بجواز بيعه إذا حرم أكله وقد ذكرت لك مسألة رفع اليد عما حرم بيعه عند السادة الشافعية فلعل العمل بها أجدى أو الأخذ بقول من قال إنه ثمن الصناعة كما في بيع المصحف ثمن التجليد على أن غالب استخدامات المسلمين للجلود الصناعية ولا تنطبق هذه المسألة كما تعلم _وهذا تنبيه آخر مني للقراء غير المختصين بالعلوم الشرعية_

----------


## مجدي فياض

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الفاضل
وأنا ما زلت أتمنى أن أجد حلا لهذا الإشكال أو أجد تفسيرا صحيحا مقبولا يفرق بين جواز بيع جلد الميتة بعد الدباغ وبين جواز أكلها 

على أن كثير من المصنوعات الجلدية الراقية تصنع في إيطاليا وغيرها من بلاد أوربا وكثيرا ما يستورد هذه المصنوعات الجلدية , فهذا الموضوع له أثره وتطبيقاته فليس من الترف العلمي ولا من المسائل النظرية

أسأل الله عز وجل أن يهدينا للحق أيا كان هو ويبصرنا بدليله

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل

وفي انتظار مشاركات باقي الإخوان لحل الإشكال

----------


## إحسـان العتيـبي

قد يكون في هذا فائدة للموضوع
العلاقة بين الاقتناء والأكل والبيعالحمد لله
1. جواز اقتناء المحرّم من الحيوان لا يعني جواز أكل لحومها ، ومن ربّاها ليأكل لحمها أو ليبيعها لمن يأكل لحمها : فقد وقع في المحظور ، وصارت تربيته لها محرمة ، وحرم عليه الثمن الذي قبضه مقابلها .
مثاله : الحمار الأهلي والبغل والصقر ، فكل ذلك من المحرمات القطعية مما لا يحل أكل لحومها ، ولكن لما كان لتلك الدواب والبهائم منافع ، في الركوب ، والحرث ، وحمل الأثقال ، والصيد : جاز بيعها وشراؤها ؛ بسبب تلك المنافع ، والعقد إنما يقع على منافعها المباحة لا على لحومها المحرَّم أكلها .
ويستثنى من ذلك ما نصَّ الشرع على تحريم بيعه مع ما فيه من منفعة ، ككلب الصيد ، وشحوم الميتة .
وعليه يقال - مثلاً - : من باع الحية – وغيرها مما يحرم أكلها – لمن يأكل لحمها : فقد وقع في النهي ، وحرم عليه ثمنها ، وهذا هو معنى حديث ( إنَّ الله إِذَا حَرَّمَ شَيْئاً حَرَّمَ ثَمَنَهُ ) - رواه أبو داود ( 3488 ) ، وصححه الألباني في " صحيح أبي داود " - فمتى وقع البيع على ذات الشيء المحرم فقد وقع النهي ، وإذا وقع البيع على غير ذات المحرم – كمنافع لذلك الحيوان المحرم - : فلم يقع النهي موقعه .
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله - :
فإذا حرَّم الله الانتفاع بشيءٍ : حرَّم الاعتياض عن تلك المنفعة ، ولهذا ما أبيح الانتفاع به من وجه دون وجه - كالحُمُر ونحوها - : فإنه يجوز بيعها لمنفعة الظَّهْر المباحة ، لا لمنفعة اللحم المحرَّم ، وهذا معنى قوله في حديث رواه أبو داود عن ابن عباس أن رسول الله قال : ( لعن الله اليهود حرمت عليهم الشحوم فباعوها وأكلوا أثمانها ) فإن الله إذا حرَّم على قومٍ أكلَ شيءٍ : حرَّم عليهم ثمنه المقابل لمنفعة الأكل ، فأما إن كانت فيه منفعة أخرى وكان الثمن في مقابلها : لم يدخل في هذا ... .
فلما لعن النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم اليهودَ على استحلالهم الأثمان مع تحريم المثمن - وإن لم ينص لهم على تحريم الثمن - : عُلم أن الواجب النظر إلى المقصود من جهة أن تحريم العين : تحريم للانتفاع بها ، وذلك يوجب أن لا يقصد الانتفاع بها أصلاً ، وفي أخذ بدلها : أكثر الانتفاع بها ، وإثبات لخاصة المال ، ومقصوده فيها ، وذلك مناف للتحريم .
" الفتاوى الكبرى " ( 6 / 36 ) . 
فتربية الحيات والحمير والبغال من أجل بيعها لمن يأكل لحمها لا شك في حرمته .
2. كل ما لا منفعة فيه مما لا يجوز أكله : فلا يحل اقتناؤه ، ولا بيعه وشراؤه .
قال الشافعي – رحمه الله - :
وكل ما لا منفعة فيه من وحش مثل : الحِدَأة والرخمة والبغاثة وما لا يصيد من الطير الذي لا يؤكل لحمه ، ومثل اللحكاء والقطا والخنافس وما أشبه هذا : فأرى - والله تعالى أعلم - : أن لا يجوز شراؤه ولا بيعه بدَيْنٍ ، ولا غيره ، ولا يكون على أحدٍ لو حبسه رجل عنده فقتله رجل له قيمة ، وكذلك الفأر والجرذان والوزغان ؛ لأنه لا معنى للمنفعة فيه حيّاً ولا مذبوحاً ولا ميتا ، فإذا اشترى هذا : أشبه أن يكون أكل المال بالباطل ، وقد نهى الله عز وجل عن أكل المال بالباطل ؛ لأنه إنما أجيز للمسلمين بيع ما انتفعوا به مأكولاً ، أو مستمتَعاً به في حياته لمنفعة تقع موقعاً ، ولا منفعة في هذا تقع موقعاً ، وإذا نهى عن بيع ضراب الفحل وهو منفعة إذا تم لأنها ليست بعين تملك لمنفعة : كان ما لا منفعة فيه بحالٍ : أولى أن يُنهى عن ثمنه عندي .
" الأم " ( 3 / 12 ) . 
وينبغي التنبيه ها هنا على أنه قد يفتي بعض العلماء بعدم وجود منفعة في الحيوان المحرَّم وذلك بحسب ما في زمانه ، أو بحسب علمه ، فإذا وجدت منافع مباحة في الحيوان ذاته فيما بعده ، أو عند غيره : فلا يُجعل قوله بالتحريم قولاً في المسألة وسبباً في الخلاف لما أفتى به مَن المنع والحرمة ؛ لأن الحكم يدور مع علته وجوداً وعدماً ، فإذا وُجدت المنفعة فلا منع .
ومثال ذلك – وله تعلق بمسألتنا - : تحريم بعض العلماء لصيد الفهد والنمر ؛ وذلك لعدم علمه بأنه يمكن تعليمها لتكون صائدة ! .
قال النووي – رحمه الله - :
وأما قول الغزالي في " الوسيط " : " فريسة الفهد والنمر حرام " : فغلط مردود , وليس وجهاً في المذهب , بل لها حكم الكلب في الاصطياد بلا خلاف , نص عليه الشافعي في " مختصر المزني " وجميع الأصحاب في جميع الطرق , وكلهم صرحوا بالفهد والنمر وأنها كالكلب , وهذا نص الشافعي رحمه الله في " المختصر " قال : " كل معلَّم من كلب وفهد ونمر " ، وهكذا عبارة جميعهم . 
وأما استبعاد الغزالي تعلمها : فلا يُقبل , لأن الاصطياد بالفهود المعلمة كثير مشهور مشاهد , والنمر إذا أخذ صغيرا تيسر تعليمه فحصل أنه خلاف في جوازه , وأن الكلب والنمر في هذا سواء .
" المجموع " ( 9 / 106 ، 107 ) .
وقال ابن قدامة – رحمه الله - :
وكل ما يقبل التعليم , ويمكن الاصطياد به من سباع البهائم , كالفهد , أو جوارح الطير , فحكمه حكم الكلب في إباحة صيده ، قال ابن عباس , في قوله تعالى : ( وما علمتم من الجوارح ) : هي الكلاب المعلمة , وكل طير تعلم الصيد , والفهود والصقور وأشباهها . وبمعنى هذا قال طاوس , ويحيى بن أبي كثير , والحسن , ومالك , والثوري , وأبو حنيفة , ومحمد بن الحسن , والشافعي , وأبو ثور .
" المغني " ( 9 / 296 ) .
3. من قال بجواز اقتناء ما يحل اقتناؤه مما يحرم أكل لحمه مع عدم جواز بيعه : فنقول : إن ما قاله صحيح ابتداءً ، وأوضح مثال على ذلك : اقتناء الكلب للصيد ، فهو جائز ، ولا يجوز – مع ذلك بيعه - .
قال الشافعي – رحمه الله - :
قال : أفيجوز عندك أن يتخذها متخذ ولا ثمن لها – أي : الكلاب الجائز اقتناؤها - ؟ قلت : بل لا يجوز فيها غيرُه ... .
قال : فلمَ لا يحل ثمنها في الحين الذي يحل اتخاذها ؟ قلت : لما وصفتُ لك من أنها مرجوعة على الأصل ، فلا ثمن لمحرَّمٍ في الأصل ، وإن تنقلب حالاته بضرورة أو منفعة : فإن إحلاله خاص لمن أبيح له .
قال : فأوجِدني مثلَ ما وصفتَ ، قلت : أرأيتَ دابة الرجل ماتت فاضطر إليها بشرٌ أيحلُّ لهم أكلُها ؟ قال : نعم ، قلت : أفيحل له بيعها منهم أو لبعضهم إن سبق بعضهم إليها ؟ قال : إن قلتُ ليس ذلك له : قلتَ : فقد حرمتَ على مالكِ الدابة بيعَها ، وإن قلتُ نعم : قلتَ فقد أحللتَ بيع المحرم ! قلتُ : نعم ، قال : فأقول لا يحل بيعُها ، قلتُ : ولو أحرقها رجلٌ في الحين الذي أبيح لهؤلاء أكلُها فيه لم يغرم ثمنَها ؟ قال : لا ، قلتُ : فلو لم يدلك على النهي عن ثمن الكلب إلا ما وصفتُ لك : انبغى أن يدلك .
" الأم " ( 3 / 12 ، 13 ) . 
والميتة يجوز الانتفاع بها في إطعام الكلاب ومع ذلك فيحرم بيعها ، والأصنام يجدها المسلم في أرضه ، فيحرم عليه بيعها ، ويجوز له كسرها لتصير حطباً إن كانت من خشب ، أو يصهرها لتصير قطعة ذهبية ، وضابط ذلك : أن تجيز الشريعة الانتفاع بما تملكه من محرمات ، وتنص على حرمة بيعه .
قال الشافعي رحمه الله : 
ولا يحل أكل زيت ماتت فيه فأرة ، ولا بيعه ، ويستصبح به .
فإن قيل : كيف ينتفع به ولا يبيعه ؟ قيل : قد ينتفع المضطر بالميتة ولا يبيعها ، وينتفع بالطعام في دار الحرب ولا يبيعه في تلك الحال .
قال : 
وقد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ثمن الكلب وأباح الانتفاع به في بعض الأحوال ، فغير مستنكَر أن يَنتفع الرجل بالزيت ولا يبيعه في هذه الحال .
" الأم " ( 8 / 395 ) .
لكننا لا نجعل هذه القاعدة عامة في كل شيء ، بل هو فيما نصت الشريعة على حرمة بيعه ، وضابط ذلك : أن يقال : الأصل فيما يجوز اقتناؤه وتملكه أنه يجوز بيعه ، وكلب الصيد والماشية ليس مما يُتملك أصلاً ، والأصل حرمة اقتنائه ، ولم يُبَح اقتناؤه إلا لضرورات أو حاجات نصت الشريعة على جوازها ، وقد ثبت النهي عن بيعها وشرائها – لحديث ( نَهَى عَنْ ثَمَن الكَلْبِ ) - ، فكل ذلك لا يجعلنا نعمم الحكم على كل ما يجوز اقتناؤه ، بل نخصه بما نصت الشريعة على عدم ملكيته ، وعلى عدم جواز بيعه ، وأما ما كان يُتملك ، وكان طاهراً ، وفيه منفعة مباحة ، ولم يأت نص في تحريم بيعه : فلا نرى المنع من بيعه ، ولا يلزم من كون الحيوان محرم الأكل ، أو مما يجوز قتله : أنه لا يُتملك ، وأنه لا ينتفع به ، وأنه لا يجوز بيعه – كما سبق ذلك كله - .
وقد سبق معنا قول الشافعي رحمه الله : " لأنه إنما أجيز للمسلمين بيع ما انتفعوا به مأكولاً ، أو مستمتَعاً به في حياته لمنفعة تقع موقعاً " .
" الأم " ( 3 / 12 ) . 
ومن هذا الباب أجاز طائفة من العلماء بيع القرد من أجل حفظ المتاع – مع تحريم أكل لحمه - ، وأجازوا بيع " دودة العلَق " من أجل مصها للدماء – مع عدم تجويز أكلها - .
قال الشيخ مصطفى الرحيباني – رحمه الله - :
( وكقرد لحفظ ) ; لأن الحفظ من المنافع المباحة , ( ولا ) يجوز اقتناؤه ( للعب , وكره ) الإمام ( أحمد بيعه وشراءه ) قال : أكره بيع القرد قال ابن عقيل : هذا محمول على الإطافة به , واللعب ، فأما بيعه لحفظ المتاع والدكان ونحوه : فيجوز ; كالصقر , ( ويحرم اقتناؤه للعب ) ; لما تقدم ، ( وكعلق لمص دم ) ; لأنه نفع مقصود .
" مطالب أولي النهى " ( 3 / 14 ) .
والله أعلم

----------


## ضياء غزال الديسمي

> أجاز بعض أهل العلم بيع جلد الميتة المدبوغ لأنه طهر بالدبغ لكنه منع من أكله بعد الدباغ لأنه لا يزال يطلق عليه اسم ميتة , فلماذا هذه التفرقة ؟؟
> إن كان لا يجوز أكله بعد الدباغ لأنه ميتة فلا يجوز بيعه لنفس العلة وهي كونه ما زال يطلق عليه اسم ميتة بعد الدباغ لأن الله حرم بيع الميتة !!
> وإن كان يجوز بيعه بعد الدباغ لطهارته فيجوز أكله لنفس العلة ؟؟
> فأنا لا أدري ما وجه هذه التفرقة وما سببها ؟؟
> فإما يقال لا يجوز أكله ولا بيعه - حتى لو بعد الدباغ - لأنه ميتة
> وإما يقال يجوز أكله وبيعه لطهارته بعد الدباغ 
> لكن إن قلنا بالتماثل بين الحكمين سواء بالجواز أو بالمنع في كليهما أيهما أقرب وأرجح هل جواز البيع والأكل بعد الدباغ ؟؟ أم المنع من البيع والأكل بعد الدباغ ؟؟
> أفيدونا بارك الله فيكم


اخي الفاضل الاستاذ مجدي فياض  افاض الله عليك علما وايمانا
ثمة مشاركة معكمة بالفوائد ثرة بالفرائد بلغة لكل ساغب وبغية لكل راغب لعل مبتغاك فيها علي الجلية تدور في فلك هذا الموضوع في ملتقي اهل الحديث بعنوان ((*هل يجوز بيع جلد الميتة المدبوغ؟ ))
______________________________  ___
* ***يَقُولُ العَلاَّمَةُ ابْنُ القَيِّمِ رَحِمَهُ الله :( فَإذا ظفرت بِرَجُلٍ وَاحدٍ من أولِي العِلْم ، طَالبٍ للدَّلِيلِ ، مُحَكِّم لَهُ، مُتَّبِع للحقِّ حَيثُ كَان ، وأيْنَ كَان ، ومَعْ مَنْ كَان، زالَتِ الوِحْشَة ، وحَصلَتِ الألْفَة ، ولَوْ خَالَفكَ ، فَإنَّهُ يُخَالِفكُ ويَعْذُرك.والجَ  هِل الظَّالِم يُخَالِفُكَ بِلا حُجَّة ، ويُكَفِّرُك أو يُبَدِّعُكَ بِلا حُجَّة، وذَنْبُكَ : رَغْبَتُكَ عَنْ طَريقَتِهِ الوَخِيمَة ، وسِيرَتِهِ الذَّمِيمَة ، فَلاَ تَغْترَّ بِكَثْرَةِ هَذا الضَّرْب ، فَإنَّ الآلاَفَ المُؤلَّفَة مِنْهُمْ لاَ يُعْدَلُون بِشَخْصٍ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ أهْلِ العِلْمِ ، والوَاحِد مِنْ أهْلِ العِلْمِ يَعْدِلُ بِمِلْءِ الأرْضِ مِنْهُمْ ) .( إعلام الموقعين ) [ج/3 ص 408 ـ 409].

----------

